# Webseite(mit JavaScript-Element) mit Java auslesen



## DrLocke (1. Jun 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Java Programm geschrieben, dass mir mithilfe einer HttpURLConnection den Quellcode einer Webseite ausliest. 
Das Problem ist, dass diese Webseite Bilder enthält, welche mithilfe eines JavaScripts geladen werden.
Wo dieses liegt habe ich in der Ausgabe meines Programms stehen, doch das ist nicht mein Ziel.

Wie führe ich dieses aus bzw. wie bekomme ich die Bilder, wie sie beispielsweise in Firefox angezeigt werden?
Am Besten wäre es, wenn ich wie in FireBug (Plugin von Firefox zum auslesen des Quellcodes) den ganzen Quellcode bekomme.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen, denn google findet die Kombination mit "JavaScript", "Webseite", "Java" und "auslesen" doch recht verwirrend. 

Euer neues Mitglied,
DrLocke


----------

